# How to fix Z32 1990 Odometer



## Diny (Apr 25, 2005)

*How to fix Z32 1990 Speed / Odometer?*

Hello All

My 300zx 1990 NA broke the odometer just a few weeks ago. The trip, speedometer and the odometer are NOT working, the rest of the gauges are working fine (fuel, temp and oil pressure). 

*How do I fix this problem? *


----------

